# nipples started to show, when should i expect babies?



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

when a pregnant rat nipples start to show, when should i expect her to have babies?
Its not big like i though it would be, but i can see her nipples a bit more then i usually saw them. 
She is getting pretty big! rounded in the belly area.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Expect in about a week or two. they tend to look like they ate a golf ball in the last week of pregnancy.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, i been staying up every night passed 4 a.m hoping to see her give birth! 
Its so crazy how big she is getting! she is my first female rat <3


----------

